# bump or bust # whatever



## 2knees (Feb 17, 2013)

http://www.skisundown.com/Events/tabid/179/ModuleID/527/ItemID/65/mctl/EventDetails/Default.aspx


who's in.  i havent skied much at all but this and the bmmc are booked for me.


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm in for both.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 19, 2013)

Took off the whole week of the SD comp. Hope the weather is legit....Maybe a Dis sighting???  Plan on going up sunday to the BMMC just to watch

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll be there!


----------



## planb420 (Feb 19, 2013)

So there reppin the boarders of AZ


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll be on a plane to Florida.  One of these years I'll make it........I swear.   :lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 19, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll be on a plane to Florida.  One of these years I'll make it........I swear.   :lol:


Florida?? Your going the wrong way LOL


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Florida?? Your going the wrong way LOL



Tell me about it.  However, if I don't make a trip down to Florida at least every other winter, my retired parents down there get a little pissed.  :lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 19, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Tell me about it.  However, if I don't make a trip down to Florida at least every other winter, my retired parents down there get a little pissed.  :lol:


Got ya...Just don't buy the entire retired community a round of shots:razz::lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2013)

Sage advice my friend!  :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 4, 2013)

Iceman will be there to defend his U18 category.  I'll be doing video as usual.  See ya in 2 weeks


----------



## bvibert (Mar 5, 2013)

The bumps have been seeded top to bottom!  Can't wait! :beer:


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2013)

madriverjack said:


> View attachment 8072



see you saturday?  got alot going on but i'm gonna try to get out there.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

I love bust.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll be on a plane to Florida.  One of these years I'll make it........I swear.   :lol:



lol, just got back from florida on monday.  i blew this whole ski season because of that trip.  but it was for kids so i have zero problem with the whole thing.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2013)

kickers are in but blocked off.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 8, 2013)

BMMC registration is now open.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 8, 2013)

i will be there


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2013)

course is in great shape.  skied in pretty well already.  some flat spots in the usual places between the two kickers.   which btw are absolutely HUUUGE...  i am probably taking the ladies tee if they stay that size for next weekend.  too big for me.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2013)

The kickers and the landings should be getting some love this morning so they can open later today.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 14, 2013)

Who's in for some for some warm up runs Friday? I going to head down and should be there around 12:30.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2013)

I took a half day tomorrow.  will be there about 1:30.  Jack, don't rush down here.  Low tonight in the teens.  gonna set up like concrete if it even gets soft at all today.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 14, 2013)

I just registered for the bmmc.


----------

